# Five babies rabbits to loving homes (Knoxville, TN. but we will travel!)



## rpuckett (Feb 6, 2014)

After adopting a rabbit from the animal shelter who was "spayed" at the shelter, we got a surprise litter. Of the seven babies, two have homes. Five need loving forever homes. I am not comfortable sending them to the shelter or to a pet shop. I am going to be in contact with some rescues, but am hoping that I can find one or two a home here, because I know that people who are on this website care about being knowledgeable and want to provide the best homes possible. I will be posting pictures and descriptions of those who are looking for homes shortly. 

I am willing to drive to place these fur-babies in great homes. If you want, or know anyone who would love to love these guys, please let me know. I would keep them all, but that is just not reasonable for my two bedroom townhouse. 

Pictures, my best-guess as to sex, and descriptions of their personalities to follow.


----------



## ravenisvegan (Feb 6, 2014)

I will DEFINITELY take one!!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## lovelops (Feb 6, 2014)

rpuckett said:


> After adopting a rabbit from the animal shelter who was "spayed" at the shelter, we got a surprise litter. Of the seven babies, two have homes. Five need loving forever homes. I am not comfortable sending them to the shelter or to a pet shop. I am going to be in contact with some rescues, but am hoping that I can find one or two a home here, because I know that people who are on this website care about being knowledgeable and want to provide the best homes possible. I will be posting pictures and descriptions of those who are looking for homes shortly.
> 
> I am willing to drive to place these fur-babies in great homes. If you want, or know anyone who would love to love these guys, please let me know. I would keep them all, but that is just not reasonable for my two bedroom townhouse.
> 
> Pictures, my best-guess as to sex, and descriptions of their personalities to follow.



If you have an problems, please contact Amy at Clover Patch Sanctuary in Tenn. That is where I got Brooke and Lady from. She might be able to help you get some of them homed. You can tell her I sent you. She knows who I am.

Vanessa


----------



## rpuckett (Feb 6, 2014)

Alright, here we go:


----------



## rpuckett (Feb 6, 2014)

First, please bear with me, I was taking the pictures and holding the little buns so they are not the best quality. I will attach at least one of each bun with their description and will post more pictures when the light is better tomorrow.


I will start with one we call Blue. At last check/scent gland cleaning I was thinking that this little bun was a girl. Everyone will get a recheck tomorrow to see where we stand. She has eyeliner around both eyes and a bit of color on her ears as well as a couple little spots of very pale coloring on her rump. She has a bit of a mane, but if she is anything like Daddy, she probably won't keep most of it. 

She is the excited one. The one always nosing around, looking for an adventure. She is the first one who figured out how to escape the Baby Gate of Doom, the dastardly gate that confines her to a safe, warm, happy room to explore the dangers of Mt.Living Room. 

She gets along swimmingly with the rest of the household rabbits as well as her litter mates, and will come in for a snuggle once she wears herself out, but she'd much rather binky!


----------



## rpuckett (Feb 6, 2014)

Next up, a little fluff-butt by the name of Runty. For those who read it, Runty was the match to Kerfluffle who passed away early in the litter. She was also very small and got extra feedings with mom and some goat's milk (which she hated very much.) She is still the smallest in the bunch, and may well always be. She doesn't have any sign of health problems at this point, but being the smallest, that is something that her new home may have to be aware of. 

Runty has striking facial markings and purple-blue eyes (that only one of her siblings share), and hates being picked up, but loves a good ear scratch. At the time of this post, it is believed that she is also a "she". Comes off as a bit of a diva, but is quite loving if you give her a chance.


----------



## rpuckett (Feb 6, 2014)

This one here, we call Bippin (pronounced like Bip-pin. His father's name is Pippin, and they look identical, so lo, Baby Pippin AKA Bippin was christened.)

Bippin is all white, with no ear or rump coloring, with one eye well developed with eyeliner, the other with just an outside wing. He has blue eyes, and perpetually dirty feet. The shyest of the liter, Bippin prefers to let the others go test something first. Unless he thinks it is food, then he is right in the middle of things. More of a loner than most of his liter mates, just as often choosing to flop by himself than in a puddle of his peers. Bippin likes to watch TV in laps though.


----------



## rpuckett (Feb 6, 2014)

Broken Ring is pretty much the rabbit incarnation of the Most Interesting Man in the World. Even though all the rabbits have gotten the same amount of attention, he is the most interested in the goings on of humans. He will often be the first to the gate, standing on his hind legs, trying to see what you are doing. I often hear him saying, " I don't always stand at the front of the gate. But when I do, I also chew on it a bit and bump your hand causing you to spill rabbit food all over me."


----------



## rpuckett (Feb 6, 2014)

This is Rocky (AKA Not Rock Star. Rock Star has already found a home and is near the same markings as Rocky and in so, needed to be differentiated from Rock Star before he really had any other name to go by). Rocky has eyeliner on both eyes, and ear and rump spots. He is pretty laid back, but has a healthy dislike of the idea of being picked up, but it otherwise pretty dang tolerant, as you can see. Very friendly with other rabbits, but a bit weary of people he doesn't know.


----------



## rpuckett (Feb 6, 2014)

So, there you have it, folks. Like I said, not the best pictures, but at least gives you an idea for now. Let me know what poses you want of what flufferbutts and I will try to make those happen. In addition, anything you want to know about them as one or all together, let me know.


----------



## Aubrisita (Feb 6, 2014)

Oh dear, SUCH cuties. Why do I have to live in NY? Bippin is the most adorable name and such a cutie pie.v


----------



## rpuckett (Feb 6, 2014)

If you were seriously interested, I am sure we could find a way to get Bippin up there to you.


----------



## maidance (Feb 6, 2014)

Just so I'm clear they're really young so they're not fixed yet? They are very cute! I've been considering getting a bunny sister or brother for my bun but need a reasonable vet because I'm not made of money. If I find one and the offer is still open I'll contact you though! Good luck finding them homes!


----------



## rpuckett (Feb 6, 2014)

They were born on 12/10/13 so they are not even quite old enough to be away from Momma yet (eight weeks next week), but I want to get homes lined up. They are not spayed/neutered, but as they are an accident liter with mixed breed parents (dad is some sort of dwarf hotot X lionhead, and momma has to be some sort of dutch cross with the color babies she threw, so idk) I am wanting to require that they be altered to prevent any more oops litters, but I can't keep them long enough to make sure it is done myself, so I have to trust that the homes they go to will do what is right. 

So yeah, not fixed yet, but please stay in contact if you are interested, I would love for them to either go in pairs or go to someone who already has a bun, just because I have seen the difference another rabbit can make for some rabbits.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 7, 2014)

So cute but so far away.


----------



## lovelops (Feb 7, 2014)

Nancy McClelland said:


> So cute but so far away.




You keep saying that, but I did call some people that are doing bunny transport so anything is possible.. 

Vanessa


----------



## lovelops (Feb 7, 2014)

Aubrisita said:


> Oh dear, SUCH cuties. Why do I have to live in NY? Bippin is the most adorable name and such a cutie pie.v



If your serious we could work out transport... I would love to help out.
Remember Lady and Brooke came from Tenn... 


Vanessa


----------



## rpuckett (Feb 8, 2014)

All five remain in need of extra loving homes. I am looking at you guys out there. One more Bunny mouth isn't much more to feed, you know. I have been screening some people personally, and I like to say that I guarantee my adorable baby rabbits are twice as smart as the average rabbit. How could you miss out on that?! I would be more than willing to arrange help with transport or even kick in some gas money to get these babies home where they belong!


----------



## BlueMoods (Feb 9, 2014)

If you are heading toward Texarkana with them, I will take 3 or 4, or all of them. I have some very responsible grand daughters that would love them to pieces. Message me.


----------



## rpuckett (Feb 13, 2014)

At this point, all five babies still need homes.


----------



## lovelops (Feb 13, 2014)

BlueMoods said:


> If you are heading toward Texarkana with them, I will take 3 or 4, or all of them. I have some very responsible grand daughters that would love them to pieces. Message me.



Bluemoods are you still looking for some bunnies for your grand daughters?

Vanessa


----------

